# i love having an insane president..



## creature (Aug 6, 2018)

i can actually identify with this asshole, to some extent..

he is the daddy boy coming home to find that what ass-raped *him* is what is going to ass-rape his kids, *too*...

fucking goddamned jimmy carter, ronald mcreagan, bush & fucking clinton & evey single one of those hell-whores from kennedy to now who have slept on the bed of goddamned profit before all else...

christ..

an analysis of american political economics since the advent of ford's assembly line methodology is like trying to explain why a 500 pound bag of shit splattered in exactly the way it splattered, *after* it splatters, when you could tell the fucking thing *would* splatter, if you didn't make some sort of decent use of it, to begin with...

holy fuck..

holy goddamned fuck almighty..

so.

yeah.. you have this quasi-bullionare asserting that the woes of the victims of a dysfunctional economic system are a valid complaint against their current displacement..

a goddamned multi-hundred millionaire...

& why?

since he loves money?

he must love something more, correct, since if he loved love & loved fairness, he would start burning the shit that made him wealthy, right??

but he isn't..

sooo...

he is going to do his best to destroy everything between him & his material self-contradiction..

this is good..

reality is about to meet perception...

or perhaps it already has, but perception has simply fucking ignored it, because to some extent it has been able to pawn off direct suffering to others by virtue of the work required from dishonesty & denial, as opposed to that which is required for the work of honesty & fairness..

& that's cool..

i'm ok with dripping in their shit.

i'm ok with running away.

i'm ok with cowardice, so long as assholes don't cause me to be a hero.

there are heroes foaming at the mouth, all over this fucking nation, who *have no desire to be heroes*...

who just want to be left alone..

&, in fact, are doing their best to *be* left alone..

& an insane president, actually, kind of facilitates the dialogue required, before folks start whamming each other on a scale that might be equivalent to civil fucking war.

an insane president shows:
1) exactly who the fucking dicks are
2) brings an expression of grievance to the forefront
& 3) generates enough hate that either emotion or rationality shall prevail..

7 billion people, now??

holy fuck..

& we just want to be left alone on our goddamned bicycles, shitty cars or hopping on a train that really doesn't give a fuck about whether or not we are actually on it?

we need more people.

we need to indiscriminately fuck, more, & create more humans..
everywhere..

we need bodies for assembly lines & backbreaking labor in the fields..

we need creativity, and (should it be desired) education beyond the ability to pull a leve, to be a dream..

we need to make sure our children are violent & stupid, because that is what social order is about, and without violence & stupidity there is no hope for true satisfaction to be gained by those whom we can teach to be the most violent & stupid among us..

unless they want to design nukes, or fighter jets, or warships, or whatever it is that brains can do to hurt other people whom would hurt brains, if brains didn't have a way to hurt things that would hurt brains before brains got hurt, right?

& *this* is why trump is good.

he is proving the functionality of hurt,
which is, in fact,
a highly rational thing..

if you hurt shit, it should stop doing what bothers you.
& if it doesn't?
just hurt it until it dies, right?

fuck freedom.

logic.

all we need to do
is obey
logic.

& logic
will make you happy
& wealthy
& loved amongst all.

it will make you true.

especially if you have power
& money

& can make logic
be logic 
which you want as logic.

it's such a beautifull thing..
this lying & the desire for lying to be truth..

it's like making a miracle..

& maybe he will..

maybe there will be fire

& all that is left unburned

is what actually is....


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 6, 2018)

what else?


----------



## creature (Aug 6, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> what else?



any observations you can make note of?

i mean, if not, i dun fucking blame you, at all...

kinda like describing body parts at a train wreck...


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 6, 2018)

all i know is that you remind me of clik and clak the tappit brothers which is a compliment of the highest order.

based more on logic than emotion on top of that!!


----------



## Rufiodies (Aug 6, 2018)

What drugs are you on...

That

You 

Thought

Using such 

Excessive

Line

Spacing

Was a 

Good 




IDea?


----------



## creature (Aug 6, 2018)

Hoidy shit, bro!

If I were only ad smart as 1/2 of the two of them, divided by 4!!

thanks!!

Bloody body parts & all..

MAGA!!

; )


----------



## creature (Aug 6, 2018)

The
ere

Iz

more than

1
Dye
Mention..??


----------



## creature (Aug 6, 2018)

Sake'!!!


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 7, 2018)

havent

ya read

the poet

tree?


----------



## creature (Aug 10, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> havent
> 
> ya read



Dun read trees.

Listen to them.


----------



## creature (Aug 10, 2018)

palmazon said:


> dig


Yo, brother.
Pass a grenade, please.

God Bless us, every One!!


----------



## creature (Aug 10, 2018)

Grenades made of love, of course..

Until we get to the shit our fucking brains have tried to bury...


----------



## creature (Aug 10, 2018)

Trump wants an icon for his fucking space force..

I say a skull, burning up as a meteor, as it burns towards earth...


----------



## creature (Aug 10, 2018)

Maybe add some daggers & atoms spewing neutrons & shit..


----------



## creature (Aug 10, 2018)

butt make it the first *glowing* patch officially designated by the military..


----------



## creature (Aug 10, 2018)

Everything glowing.. earth, skull, burning trail..
Butt not with simple phosphored thread..
Real goddamned radium, like the old WWII watch hands & faces that gave the production girls mouth cancer, since they'd lick their pant brushes, to be as precise as possible..

Holy fuck..

Christ Jesus, Pisssed Off & Descending, Straddled on a goddamned fucking space station..


----------



## creature (Aug 10, 2018)

& he won't give a *fuck,* about the skull..


----------

